# Gary Moore - Blues for Greeny



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd give someone elses left nut to be able to play 1/10 as good as this. I was just being mesmorized by it again so that I'd share. Green was watching this backstage.

[video=youtube;tWwUQ6gbKIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWwUQ6gbKIo[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;fmUWG5R__sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmUWG5R__sM[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

That album is Gary's best work by a long shot.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I know some of you guys are big Gary Moore fans, but I'm afraid I just don't get it. He's just too much of everything for me: too many notes, too much gain, too many stupid guitar faces etc. I'd much rather listen to the originals by Peter Green, with a little subtlety.

But hey ... that's what's great about having so many guitar players. We can all pick our favourites.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I'm a bigger PG fan than GM but this tribute album was exceptional in my book. Certainly a more modern take on Green but that's what 35 years can do to music  Yes he can and does play fast but he can also play with surprising emotion, you just have to look somewhere else while he's playing. If you don't like this album then you'd hate Scars, but I loved that too.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that first video clip was I think the best playing I've ever heard by Moore!!

awesome stuff, thx davetcan...I have the album but that was such a great version live, I wonder if that ever came out on CD etc?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Gary Moore's playing - taken from us too early - rest his soul.

I prefer his bluesier albums over his earlier metal work - but even on the earlier albums there was lots of good stuff - his version of Shapes of Things is still the best and I love the solo he does in that song... 

Great video clip here too!


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

had to bump this thread...
check out his version of roy buchanan's "the messiah will come again", its a knockout performance:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

How many of the present day bands or individual could deliver this quality ... none I say.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Gary Moore is/was one of my favs! I was lucky to have seen him during one of his stints in Thin Lizzy. "Blues for Greeny" is the BEST tribute album I have ever heard. He does not overplay and was very respectful of the songs. Gary's touch, tone and phrasing is spot on. Wonderful album. Dave next time I see you I'll give you a copy of this particular show.


RIP Gary Moore


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh yes please, that would be awesome.



mario said:


> Gary Moore is/was one of my favs! I was lucky to have seen him during one of his stints in Thin Lizzy. "Blues for Greeny" is the BEST tribute album I have ever heard. He does not overplay and was very respectful of the songs. Gary's touch, tone and phrasing is spot on. Wonderful album. Dave next time I see you I'll give you a copy of this particular show.
> 
> 
> RIP Gary Moore


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

What show was that from?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This one I think. Damn hard to find a copy.



J S Moore said:


> What show was that from?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Someone has uploaded this.

Gary Moore - Blues for greeny. complete - YouTube


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Very hard to find a copy. Mine is from Japan TV with Japanese subtitles during the interviews. It is a shame it has not been released over here in BluRay.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the cd but I didn't know there was a live dvd. I just assumed it was a Montreux show. I will have to hunt that one down.


----------

